# New Sous Vide Cooker



## Boatboy24 (Jun 7, 2017)

If you're interested in trying this out, Anova is releasing a new cooker in October. You can preorder now for just $69.

https://anovaculinary.com/anova-precision-cooker-nano/?anovanerd=yesplease

I'm not affiliated w/ Anova in any way. I do have their original SV cooker and am very pleased with it.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 8, 2017)

Jim,

Which is the better unit here? Amazon has a GB deal on this one:

Anova


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 8, 2017)

You mean between the wifi+bluetooth, or the bluetooth only? I believe mechanically, they are the same. Just comes down to whether or not you want to spend the extra $70 for wifi.

If you're comparing the new one to the current model, I think the new one has a slightly smaller capacity - 3 gallons of water vs 4.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 8, 2017)

Was looking at the BT only one. The Amazon one is 800w, the presale unit is only 700. I would not need to control multiple units (I think) LOL


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 8, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Jim,
> 
> Which is the better unit here? Amazon has a GB deal on this one:
> 
> Anova



BTW: what is a 'GB deal'?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 8, 2017)

GB: Gold Box 



Boatboy24 said:


> BTW: what is a 'GB deal'?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 8, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> GB: Gold Box



Not familiar w/ that. Good price?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 8, 2017)

Presale unit is $25 cheaper but you have to wait until October (at a minimum) Looks like the presale unit has an app that can control it. The unit on Amazon looks to be more "robust" but hard to tell by a pic some times. I may swing by Target to look a them.



Boatboy24 said:


> Not familiar w/ that. Good price?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 8, 2017)

The presale seems to be aiming at a more compact/mobile functionality. Smaller, and easy to take with you when you rent that beach house in the summer, etc. The current model is more robust, as you say and could be used with a larger container. Speaking of: I've seen some full briskets done for 24-72 hours, then smoked for 2-4. Looks awesome, but I need a big container if I want to try that. Not sure I could get one into a Foodsaver bag though.


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up, I just emailed my wife this note:

*This would be a great birthday present for someone who likes to cook, has always wanted one and happens to have a birthday in October... wouldn't it.....*

Gotta love her, it's on order!
Mike


----------



## Mismost (Jun 8, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> The presale seems to be aiming at a more compact/mobile functionality. Smaller, and easy to take with you when you rent that beach house in the summer, etc. The current model is more robust, as you say and could be used with a larger container. Speaking of: I've seen some full briskets done for 24-72 hours, then smoked for 2-4. Looks awesome, but I need a big container if I want to try that. Not sure I could get one into a Foodsaver bag though.



I have tried hard to get my mind around Sous Vide cooking and I just don't get it.
I've piddled with an InkBird controlled Crockpot and controlled one of those big *** turkey roasting pans (bigger was a bit a better in my book)....cooked chicken and steaks for hours in vacuum bags....it was OK, not bad, not earth moving either. Visually very unappealing until you roll it across the fire and get some brown on it. Small house, small kitchen...I don't have room for junk that doesn't work for ME.

I have a friend who does awesome steaks with his...but he caters. He does it to save time on the job....the steak is cooked....he is just adding color.

Boatman....big whole briskets...smoke for 2 - 4 hours FIRST...double wrap in heavy duty foil and a cup of STRONG BLACK COFFEE to each brisket...finish in the oven at 175-200 degrees for 6-10 hours depending on how you want your texture. I like it sliced nice, I go 6-8 hours. Wife likes it supper tender, she does 10 and it just falls apart and melts in your mouth. And no....you will not even taste the coffee....but you can sure tell if it wasn't in there!


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 11, 2017)

If anyone else ordered the Nano they've pushed back the delivery date to May 2018. They did offer the choice of waiting, getting a refund or subbing the blueTooth version as a straight replacement for the Nano. What a easy choice. Hopefully I'll have bluetooth for the $69.00 I paid for the advance order on the Nano. Info is on the website for anyone else who's been waiting.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks Mike. I've been meaning to post that. I haven't decided what I want to do, but that BT version for $69 that's already gone is a pretty nice offer.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Nov 13, 2017)

I picked up a Chefman Sous Vide Precision Cooker on a pre-black Friday sell last Thursday. It was 40% off ($59.99, normally $99.99)

I can't cook steaks in my apartment as it sets off the smoke alarm. I can't have a grill either, I'm on the 4th floor. (they have grills I can use, but they are pretty far away)

Anyhow, I'm hoping this will solve my inability to cook steaks at home. Anything else will be a bonus.

I also recently picked up an air fryer. (Philips Viva Collection HD9230 Digital Airfryer Oven.) I have several friends who swear by them.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 13, 2017)

Better get one you one of these then! LOL


----------



## dcbrown73 (Nov 13, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Better get one you one of these then! LOL



I was going to use the searing hot cast iron skillet with a dose of oil for that purpose. Do you recommend a torch method over that one?


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 13, 2017)

I have a small one for making Creme Brulee that works well for that purpose. I was trying to think of a way that wouldn't create much smoke. Sounds like you can't sear in a cast iron pan without setting off the smoke alarm. What about the oven broiler? A small torch should not produce much smoke esp since you are in control and can move it to a new spot if it starts smoking. I finished my beef tenderloin the other night on the gas grill and that worked very well.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't. I prefer the cast iron. I do keep a propane torch on my kitchen counter, but that is for "spot browning."

I wouldn't mind having one of these, though:
http://www.bookeranddax.com/searzall/


----------



## dcbrown73 (Nov 13, 2017)

My GF has a torch she uses for her candies. I suppose I could use that. Though I might actually need a larger one as hers is just for small stuff.

That Searzall looks awesome hah.


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 13, 2017)

I finally got my Anova Blue Tooth last week as a replacement for the Nano that is behind in production schedule. I fired it up for the first time yesterday and although I think I picked the most fool proof piece of meat to practice on I was really impressed with the results. I cut a pork tenderloin into 1-1/2" think medallions, seasoned them with just salt, pepper, fresh thyme and bay leaves cooked at 2 hours at 137. Seared about 45 secs. on cast iron and threw in some butter when I flipped them. Perfect color, texture, taste. I also used a recipe from their website for Peas in cream and butter and shallots and nutmeg and cloves and YUM. It called for 1 hour at 180 but I threw it in with the pork (separate bag) for 2 hours then in a sauce pan for the last few minutes. 

I Don't know if anyone else has this problem, but when I try to vacuum seal something, if there is any liquid, it wants to vacuum out and then not seal because the bag is wet. When I did the peas in cream I threw the open bag into the freezer for 20 minutes before vacuuming and sealing and it worked great. Should work for sealing things with a marinade also.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 13, 2017)

Yep, when I did my beef tenderloin last week I had the same problem. Just would not seal properly. I ended up just hitting the seal button after about 4 failed attempts. It was evacuated enough that it stayed under the water line which I guess is all that counts in the end. It makes you want to leave about 6 inches of extra bag length just so you can keep it dry along the sealing end.



Kraffty said:


> I Don't know if anyone else has this problem, but when I try to vacuum seal something, if there is any liquid, it wants to vacuum out and then not seal because the bag is wet. When I did the peas in cream I threw the open bag into the freezer for 20 minutes before vacuuming and sealing and it worked great. Should work for sealing things with a marinade also.
> Mike


----------



## dcbrown73 (Nov 13, 2017)

Kraffty said:


> I finally got my Anova Blue Tooth last week as a replacement for the Nano that is behind in production schedule. I fired it up for the first time yesterday and although I think I picked the most fool proof piece of meat to practice on I was really impressed with the results. I cut a pork tenderloin into 1-1/2" think medallions, seasoned them with just salt, pepper, fresh thyme and bay leaves cooked at 2 hours at 137. Seared about 45 secs. on cast iron and threw in some butter when I flipped them. Perfect color, texture, taste. I also used a recipe from their website for Peas in cream and butter and shallots and nutmeg and cloves and YUM. It called for 1 hour at 180 but I threw it in with the pork (separate bag) for 2 hours then in a sauce pan for the last few minutes.
> 
> I Don't know if anyone else has this problem, but when I try to vacuum seal something, if there is any liquid, it wants to vacuum out and then not seal because the bag is wet. When I did the peas in cream I threw the open bag into the freezer for 20 minutes before vacuuming and sealing and it worked great. Should work for sealing things with a marinade also.
> Mike



I was under the impression you just needed to get a majority of the air out so the water/bag/food is in contact and that the bag won't float. (again, so the water is in contact with the entire item being cooked) 

Can you use standard zip lock bags? Or are there specific bags you are supposed to use with this device?

My device doesn't arrive until tomorrow. I suppose if I need to buy bags, I should start looking now.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 13, 2017)

You can use a good zip lock. The more air you remove generally the better and more importantly you don't want the bag to open during cooking and water to get in and ruin/dilute your seasoning(s). I bought a Food Sealer a while back for freezing sausage/meats etc so double the fun!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 13, 2017)

I decided not to wait for the Nano and changed my order to the bluetooth model. Just decided that over the weekend, and I imagine it'll be a couple weeks before it arrives.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 13, 2017)

Trying sous vide Chicken Teriyaki tonight!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Nov 27, 2017)

So, on Saturday night I did my first sous vide ribeye steak. Still learning the correct temperatures for the exact result in how I like my steak, but otherwise. I'm quite impressed with the results! 

My GF's torch immediately ran out of fuel and she didn't have any more, so I pan seared the steaks.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 27, 2017)

Yesterday, I came home with a 3 lb boneless leg of lamb for small money. We certainly didn't need a big hunk of meat so close to T-day (still have leftovers), so my DW cleverly suggested I _sous vide_ it for 2 days. On top of that, it was preseasoned and shrink-wrapped, so I just chucked it into the hot tub at 135F without ANY preparation.

Tomorrow, I plan to put it in an oven at full whack for ~1/2 hour to try to develop a crust.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Nov 27, 2017)

Wow, I wouldn't expect a sous vide device to support a 48 hour straight duty cycle!

Though I suppose these devices are meant to function for at least a few years in the kitchen at 1-3 hours at a time or so. Maybe they can.

Good luck!


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 27, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> Wow, I wouldn't expect a sous vide device to support a 48 hour straight duty cycle!
> 
> Though I suppose these devices are meant to function for at least a few years in the kitchen at 1-3 hours at a time or so. Maybe they can.
> 
> Good luck!


I had that thought at first but a number of recipes from the Anova site itself have some 24 and 48 hour cook times listed.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 27, 2017)

Kraffty said:


> I had that thought at first but a number of recipes from the Anova site itself have some 24 and 48 hour cook times listed.



Yep. There are some that will cook brisket for 72 hours in SV, not including some time in a grill/smoker. I haven't tried it, but I hope to at some point.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 27, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> Wow, I wouldn't expect a sous vide device to support a 48 hour straight duty cycle!
> 
> Though I suppose these devices are meant to function for at least a few years in the kitchen at 1-3 hours at a time or so. Maybe they can.
> 
> Good luck!



Well, a couple of pertinent comments. As Jim says, _sous vide_ cooking is generally carried out for loooong periods of time, so any _sous vide _cooker worth its salt will be able to cook more or less indefinitely. Second, my _sous vide_ device is pretty simple. It is just a temperature controller that I use to turn on an off a crock pot. Therefore, the controller itself is not responsible for any heating; it just flips a relay. It could go 24/7/365 without breaking a sweat. (If you think about it, we should really say "24/7/52" for consistency.)

Here is a picture of my ho-made SV controller:


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 28, 2017)

It would have to be a very small brisket. Point and flat portions would be near impossible as a whole as the widest vacuum sealer bags are only 11" wide. Even a gallon ziplock bag is 11"x11". I bought a small Bone-in Rib Eye while it was on sale for T-Day and had to cut it into two pieces to get it sealed up for the freezer. Are their larger bags that would work for Sous Vide that I would work that I don't know about?



Boatboy24 said:


> Yep. There are some that will cook brisket for 72 hours in SV, not including some time in a grill/smoker. I haven't tried it, but I hope to at some point.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 28, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> It would have to be a very small brisket. Point and flat portions would be near impossible as a whole as the widest vacuum sealer bags are only 11" wide. Even a gallon ziplock bag is 11"x11". I bought a small Bone-in Rib Eye while it was on sale for T-Day and had to cut it into two pieces to get it sealed up for the freezer. Are their larger bags that would work for Sous Vide that I would work that I don't know about?



Yep, to do a whole brisket would be quite a challenge. From the pics I've seen, I think most recipes are using just the flat, but I'm not certain. Ziploc does make some 2.5 gallon bags that you might be able to fit a whole packer into.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 28, 2017)

Yep that might do the trick. If you could get enough air out to keep it down.






*Product Dimensions: 15.8 x 13.6 x 5.4 inches*

Next problem is finding a large enough Hot Tub!



Boatboy24 said:


> Yep, to do a whole brisket would be quite a challenge. From the pics I've seen, I think most recipes are using just the flat, but I'm not certain. Ziploc does make some 2.5 gallon bags that you might be able to fit a whole packer into.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Nov 28, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> Well, a couple of pertinent comments. As Jim says, _sous vide_ cooking is generally carried out for loooong periods of time, so any _sous vide _cooker worth its salt will be able to cook more or less indefinitely. Second, my _sous vide_ device is pretty simple. It is just a temperature controller that I use to turn on an off a crock pot. Therefore, the controller itself is not responsible for any heating; it just flips a relay. It could go 24/7/365 without breaking a sweat. (If you think about it, we should really say "24/7/52" for consistency.)
> 
> Here is a picture of my ho-made SV controller:
> View attachment 44941



That's interesting and and very cool setup! Though I will say it wasn't the heating portion that I was thinking about for the duty cycle. Mine seems to have some type of propeller inside it as it basically stirs the water while it's going. Most likely for even distribution of water temperature. It was what moving part I figured might have an issue with long duty cycles.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 28, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> That's interesting and and very cool setup! Though I will say it wasn't the heating portion that I was thinking about for the duty cycle. Mine seems to have some type of propeller inside it as it basically stirs the water while it's going. Most likely for even distribution of water temperature. It was what moving part I figured might have an issue with long duty cycles.



I see. Yes, I have no moving parts in mine. I certainly wouldn't _mind_ having a circulator, but it has not been necessary for me. I generally stir mine a for a bit after putting the food in, but it settles down to a uniform temperature pretty well after that. Doubtless, there would be a lot more need for a circulator on a plastic-tub type arrangement, rather than on my crockpot, which gets fairly even heating by its design.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Nov 28, 2017)

Yes, a crock pot would definitely have more of an even heating than a plastic tub with a heating rod in it so that does make sense.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 28, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> It would have to be a very small brisket. Point and flat portions would be near impossible as a whole as the widest vacuum sealer bags are only 11" wide. Even a gallon ziplock bag is 11"x11". I bought a small Bone-in Rib Eye while it was on sale for T-Day and had to cut it into two pieces to get it sealed up for the freezer. Are their larger bags that would work for Sous Vide that I would work that I don't know about?



Ha! Was reading through this thread again and found this that I posted a while back. 



Boatboy24 said:


> Speaking of: I've seen some full briskets done for 24-72 hours, then smoked for 2-4. Looks awesome, but I need a big container if I want to try that. Not sure I could get one into a Foodsaver bag though.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 28, 2017)

Like a (bad) Tom Cruise movie.............. LOL








Boatboy24 said:


> Ha! Was reading through this thread again and found this that I posted a while back.


----------

